# how about angelfish for my Severums?



## Ape-Fish (Jul 1, 2006)

I have four SR severums about 6-7" in a 135g 30" tall tank. Would a couple big Angelfish get by OK. in a well planted and caved tank perhaps? opcorn:


----------



## ksane (Mar 19, 2008)

Depends on the temperament of the Severums. I tried Angels with my male Severum in a 150 g tank a long time ago and it didn't go well for the Angels. I had to mvoe them out in less than 10 minutes.


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

Yep, definitely depends on the temperament. My severum wouldn't even hurt a tetra.... He's a gentle giant. My Severum is about 6" now, and he lives with 4 juvie angels. With 4 Severums though, there's less chance that they'll ALL be nice to the angels.

Do you plan on keeping all those Severums in that tank? If they pair, they may not be so nice to each other anymore.


----------



## jamesman_1994 (Jun 23, 2009)

hay man i have had some expeariance with agles, there name is very deseptive. they like to kill things that r smaller than it, especially teteras. ur severums shouldn't have a problem with them.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

*jamesman_1994*, again here, the issue is not if the Severums will have issues in handling the Angels. But rather if the Angels could handle the Severums, if the Severums took issue with the Angels.

There are many things to take in to account with *Ape-Fish's* original question. The main two being, the tank size and it's current inhabitants. It's very unlikely that Angels would do well with the four Severums, particularly if even one mated pair of Severums formed.


----------



## jamesman_1994 (Jun 23, 2009)

i have had 3 severums and an angle fish b4 and they had no problems what so ever the andle fish had problems with other fish but the severums and the angle fish would swim side by side through out the day


----------

